# Primer pistol



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

Well my old cheap primer pistol is about shot and been looking for a new one. I used a prime x the other day seemed louder i know one of our sponsors has it for $209 any opinions on them or better ones out there ?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you mean Gun X? That's what you want, none better...


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have Alfa and they hold up well and never miss a lick. I've had it for 2-3 years (can't remember) and shoot 1000-2000 primers a year out of it.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Know people who have had the Alphas and they are about 50 / 50 as to whether they love 'em or hate 'em. For the money, buy a GunX! A quality product, made in USA and a lifetime warranty.


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I meant gunx my friend has and another has a alpha and I think the gun x is better but both are nice.Thank you for the info people.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill, I have a GunX and love it!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an alpha and really like it. That being said, my next will be a Gun X simply because they are lighter and that makes a difference in your pocket in the field lol


----------

